# EMERGENCY PLEASE HELP!!!!



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Today one of my adult powder blues was walking around dragging one of his back legs limp. My first thoughts were dislocation or calcium defficiency. We picked him up and moved his legs back and forth and it does not seem to be dislocated. He has stopped eating too, so I can't get him any flys or suppliment. The only reason I'm leaning towards calcium defficiency is we have been deparasiting the powder blues for the last week, which means they haven't had supplement in a week. Other than that they get 50/50 rep-cal and herptivite every day. Could this be a side effect of the medication. We have been using panacur and metrodonizole (sp?). Please help!!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would back off the meds all together for now. Maybe contact a vet or someone else will post.



khoff said:


> Today one of my adult powder blues was walking around dragging one of his back legs limp. My first thoughts were dislocation or calcium defficiency. We picked him up and moved his legs back and forth and it does not seem to be dislocated. He has stopped eating too, so I can't get him any flys or suppliment. The only reason I'm leaning towards calcium defficiency is we have been deparasiting the powder blues for the last week, which means they haven't had supplement in a week. Other than that they get 50/50 rep-cal and herptivite every day. Could this be a side effect of the medication. We have been using panacur and metrodonizole (sp?). Please help!!!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

If it is one of the two meds that is causing the problem, I would wagger on it being panacure more so then metrodonizole. Metrodonizole isn't as harsh as panacure, but I would definatly contact a vet or veteran froggers via the phone if possible.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

He is off all meds. The thing that worries me most is that he has stopped eating.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

As sort of an update for Kevin, the frog is going on like it is normal, but it drags it's back right leg. It is real active, but doesn't seem to be too interested in the flies. The leg doesn't look broken, I picked him up and examined his leg and it isn't twisted or broken. I was moving the leg with my finger and it seemed to move its joints normal, but it has no control over the limb. ................... Good news...................I just saw him eat a fly. If anyone has any other suggestions for maybe even popping the limb back into place(if this were the case), let kevin or I know. Thanks for all you help guys.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Well i do not have a solution but my Alanis did that very same thing the other day she remained mobile yet the one outstreched leg caused her to move in circles. At first i had though she may have jumped from some hight in the cage and sprained it. I kept an eye on her for a week then i noticed another doing the same thing. Well i decided to cut back on the amount of herptivite I dust with. From pharmacy school i remember over taking vitamines can cause problems like these atleast in humans. I have also notice my frogs have started to have trouble targeting flies. So I'm gunna cut back for that reason too. I have no long term results to report on this and make no assumptions that this is the same problem. Just sharing a related story.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Vitamine poisoning is a pretty common problem that can result in many different ailments (from my limited knowledge lol), so I think it is better to give a little less of the vitamines then the calcium. If you have too much calcium, it should just pass through the frog but the vitamines could lead to a couple different problems. Of course the main vitamine that causes most of the problems is vitamine A. How often do you(frogboy310) use a calcium supplement? I am unsure how calcium defficiency shows in frogs, but would be interested in seeing any info on it. Good luck with both of your guys' frogs.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Treating a frog for parasites and then picking it up is adding considerable stress to the situation. Not giving an animal supplements for a week should have very little effect on its overall health however handling dart frogs is a recipe for disaster. Dart frogs stress very easily, even healthy , acclimated, deparasitized frogs can down with one too many moves. Keep the frog humid with not too many flys available and leave it alone.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

I dust daily used to use 50% calcium and 50% herptivite now im just using calcium atleast for a few weeks. Ill try to post an update if i notice anything.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Not an expert... but I highly doubt it has something to do with lack of calcium or vitamins that haven't been given for a week. 

I'd check for:
- temp/sudden heat
- poisons - insecticide/herbicide - recently introduced or recently uncovered, or it could be an overdose from the med.

Any sign of infections?? 

SB


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

My powder blues have been in the same tank for over a year. No changes to it either. We moved all the tanks to the basement a few weeks ago, so if anything their temps have lowered, but not significantly.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*not really on the subject but...*

vitamine are use every day or less....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Good news to all! The frogs leg has gotten much better, and he can move on it normal now. He still seems a little shaken, so I just have to get him eating well again, and with a little boost of confidence he should be back with his old tankmates soon. To tell the truth, I think he lost temporary feeling or control of his leg due to the medicine that he was on. For now, I think he will stay off the meds.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats great Brian, hope he stays healthy.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

What about calcified kidneys. I met some one who disected a red-eye after it _mysteriously died_ and found that the kidneys were calcified.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Is it possible that the tinc just hurt his leg temporarily while cavorting around his enclosure? My bicolor lost the use of his foot for a few weeks, and is now back to normal. He wasn't on any meds or anything. My tincs routinely climb around and fall off of stuff. Maybe he just landed wrong?


----------

